# Lignum Vitae Making Of/advanced Laminating Tutorial Part #03



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this one is getting more useful to most people, covers pinning, pinky hole, smoothing the edges and rounding over


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WOW! i think of how fast you are with power tools and i just smile knowing that same process by hand.................. very nice work andy!


----------

